#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Китайские пилигримы в Индии

## Нико

Интересует правильное написание на русском языке имен следующих двух китайских паломников по святым местам Будды в Индии:

In the early fifth century AD, the Chinese piligrim Fa Hien walked from China to India in search of buddhist books on discipline, the Vinaya. He was followed two centuries later by Hsuan Chwang. Records of the travels of both, which contain detailed accounts of the holy places they visited, have survived in Chinese.

Помогите, плиз!

----------


## До

Фасянь и Сюаньцзан.

----------

Ersh (25.09.2010), Нико (25.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

До, а вот ещё третий пилигрим из Китая тут обнаружился ( 4 в. н.э.). Некий Tseng Tsai. Знаете, как по-русски его назвать?

----------


## Нико

А ещё, Вы случайно не знаете, что это за сочинение Сюаньцзана "Si-Yu-Ki Buddhist Records of the Western World"?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А ещё, Вы случайно не знаете, что это за сочинение Сюаньцзана "Si-Yu-Ki Buddhist Records of the Western World"?


Его сочинение называлось «Да Тан Си Юй Цзи» или просто «Си Юй Цзи» — «(Великие Танские) Записи о западных областях». Легло в основу знаменитого романа «Си Ю Цзи» —«Путешествие на Запад».

----------

Нико (20.10.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> До, а вот ещё третий пилигрим из Китая тут обнаружился ( 4 в. н.э.). Некий Tseng Tsai. Знаете, как по-русски его назвать?


Возможно, Цзэн Цзай, но не уверен.

----------


## Нико

> Возможно, Цзэн Цзай, но не уверен.


Как-то подозрительно близко к английскому Вы перевели. Я уже привыкла, что англ. транскрипция -- одно, а перевод на русский китайских имён -- совершенно другое.  :Mad:

----------


## Alexandre

"Si-Yu-Ki" = "Си ю цзи" (не "Си юЙ цзи")

На счет первых двух, присоединяюсь к До.

На счет Tseng Tsai - скорее всего Цзэн Цзай, но может быть и Цэн Цай. Я не знаю кто это. Там иероглифов случайно не было?


Стандартных английских траскрипций несколько.

Самая новая - пиньинь (pinyin), созданная в КНР и теперь повсюду распространившаяся, почти полностью вытеснившая остальные.

Предыдущая распространенная система - Wade-Giles. Теперь почти не используется кроме закрепившихся названий. Например "Дао" по-английски "Tao" именно из-за Wade-Giles. Именно эта система пользовалась наибольшей популярностью на протяжении почти всего 20ого века.

Еще одна Gwoyeu Romatzyh широкого распространения не получила. Зато книга ее создателя по китайской грамматике,  Zhao Yuanren, написанная в 1968, и поныне является одной из самых серьезных работ.

Есть еще пара, но они еще менее известны.

Одно замечание: все эти системы основаны на северном произношении, тогда как оно далеко не всегда было доминирующим. Например, само название города Пекин в русском сохранено в его южном произношении. :-)

Своя система была у французов, но кроме французских текстов нигде не использовалась. Вроде основывалась на одном из южных диалектов. (Нанкин?)

Из системы в систему можно легко переводить здесь:
http://www.mandarintools.com/pyconverter.html

В русском используется система Палладия (для названий и имен, в учебниках уже пиньинь).
Вот таблица перевода из пиньинь в Палладия:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Транскр...алладия

Таким образом, если знать какую систему использует автор книги (часто обозначено в предисловие), то можно перевести названия на русский вообще не зная китайского.


Что это за источник? Какая-то старая книга? Система романизации не соответствует ни одной из перечисленных мной  :Frown:  Может, то что я написал потом пригодится. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Тот факт что "Си ю цзи" записано как Si-Yu-Ki, именно "Ki", говорит о том что система основана на южном диалекте.

----------

Нико (25.10.2010)

----------

